# Quiver Building Question - Too many?



## mastergunnera8 (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking to rebuild my quiver. 

Am upgrading from 2001 Salomon XScrerams. 

My theory for now is a skinny, a midfat and a fat. 5'11 230, expert but not pro.
I ski PA/MD during the weekends, then get to MT Snow 2 weeks a year, one winter, one spring.

  Have already purchased a set of 172 Metron B5i's that I found, my brother in law raves about his.... Have not skiied them so am a little nervous about this one

I am thinking about a set of fisher cold heats (182cm and 123 - 82 - 109) or Head IM88 as the mid fat. 
Would the 183 be the better length over the 176? I am thinking because of my weight the 182 would be better

Wondering if the midfat would be a waste of funds...would the B5 handle the load there for those shallow and mid powder days? Would I be better off just going to 90 waist? Skip the fat ski?

then either Watea 101 or head 102's for the fat

Please HELP!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 1, 2009)

My opinion... For skiing almost exclusively PA/MD and only getting to Mount Snow two weeks a year (one of those being spring and less chance of powder), I would suggest DEFINITELY skip the fat. I can not see how you could possibly have a need for a fat ski. If you by chance get lucky and it dumps a foot of fresh or more, rent a fat ski for the day. You'll never get your money's worth if you buy, IMO... especially if you have a solid "mid-fat". A quiver of one in the 80-90 range should be just fine for your needs, I would think. As far as recommendations for a specific ski... you really would need to provide a lot more information regarding how you ski, what you ski, your aggressiveness level, where you see yourself in a year or two, what skills you have and are trying to develop, etc. Any one that provides a recommendation without your providing that information is providing their opinion of how that given ski works for them... not how it would work for you. Your height/weight suggests something somewhat stout though... depending upon your skill set.


----------



## mastergunnera8 (Nov 1, 2009)

49 yrs old, been skiing since 5; experience with northeast and 10 years of Europe (thanks to the Army); I ski fairly aggressive still, like steep but fairly flat and making high speed wider turns. Looking primarily to get more enjoyment out of the limited skiing I do get...I guess more of a freeride experience...knuckle dragging...but still want to maintain the ability to get after it with GS turns. I bought the B5's to get the hard turning, hard pack and extreme carve experience, hopefuly they will not work me too hard to enjoy...

I see your point with the fats...I can get a great deal on the Cold Heats...but should I maybe look at the high 80's if just picking up one ski? ...The XScreams I can get really get after it on...and they are 106/68/96, so I am making a radical change in geometry...


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 2, 2009)

I've got a pair of cold heats...182cm, its my hard snow ski and one of the best I've ever owned for whatever will come your way on the average eastern day.  But, with the metron you've got in the quiver plus something in the mid 90s it sounds like you'd be completely set for any of the skiing that'll come your way...and even for an occasional trip out west (leave the metrons at home).  Sounds like you saw some good deals on Fischer, so check out the Watea 94...IMO its one of the most versatile mid 90s skis out there.  Its light but holds on hard snow and has a great edge grip for a ski of its width.  Personally I've got some wider boards in the quiver but I get out west 2-3 weeks a year...and I've also got a pair of Watea 94s that I get a number of days on at home.  They come in a 186 and 178...the 78 will be more versatile and quicker while the 86 will be more stable at speed and float better in the soft stuff.  For the eastern pow/trees/trail edges/bumps it sounds like the 78 is more of what you'll want.  Skip the 80s all together and go to the mid 90s.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 2, 2009)

Volkl AC50 should be a consideration I would imagine. Want something fatter then perhaps the Mantra, that ski really rips big arcs on groomers considering its width. I imagine that the AC50 would be better overall on the groomers though. Since you like flat, bumps are not these skis best aspect but that won't be a problem. Not sure of your ability level, but you don't want to get behind either of these skis if you consider them.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 3, 2009)

mastergunnera8 said:


> Looking to rebuild my quiver.
> 
> Am upgrading from 2001 Salomon XScrerams.
> 
> ...



Those same metron's are my 1 ski quiver!   Stay over the center of them, and they'll carve up the hard pack long and short, the tip's are PLENTY wide enough for all but the deepest of powder and great in the spring slop.  They are one seriously sweet ski and as long as you stay over them, there really isn't too much that they won't do well!


----------



## mastergunnera8 (Nov 6, 2009)

I think I am going to ski the Metrons first then go from there...if it dumps during my trip, then DEMO!!!

Thanks for the advice...I just hope I am skilled enough for the Metrons...the turn radius has me wondering if I can do wide GS turns on them. I remember going to the Xscreams form straight skiis and they really wanted to turn all the time until I got used to them...don't notice it now!!

To Drjeff...are there binding options as far as front/rear? If so, recommendation?


----------



## bigski6969 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Watea 101s*



mastergunnera8 said:


> Looking to rebuild my quiver.
> 
> Am upgrading from 2001 Salomon XScrerams.
> 
> ...



LOVE the Watea 101s also like the Dynastar Legend Sultan. Very different skis, but the Sultan seems to be more of an all around for me.The Watea 101 BIG FAT AND HAPPY! Love em in the Powder. It just seems that the Sultan is more bang for your buck. Great for powder (due to the width) as well as running around on groomers.:roll:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 13, 2009)

mastergunnera8 said:


> I think I am going to ski the Metrons first then go from there...if it dumps during my trip, then DEMO!!!
> 
> Thanks for the advice...I just hope I am skilled enough for the Metrons...the turn radius has me wondering if I can do wide GS turns on them. I remember going to the Xscreams form straight skiis and they really wanted to turn all the time until I got used to them...don't notice it now!!
> 
> To Drjeff...are there binding options as far as front/rear? If so, recommendation?



Binding wise because of the rails, you're basically just limited to Atomic's own brand.  I've honestly forgotten the exact model of Atomic bindings on my B5's as I ski with one of the guys from the ski shop by Mount Snow on a semi regular basis and when I walked into the shop to get my most recent pair (I'm on my 2nd pair of them) when it came to bindings I just told him to mount what he knew would work for my skiing style.  All I know is I'm a big guy,  pushing 250lbs with my ski boots + gear on who skis hard on all types of terrain and have never had a problem with pre-releases with the Atomic bindings I've had.


----------



## mastergunnera8 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks DrJ!!...I will be at Mt Snow the week before Christmas and then the last week in March..the B5's are sitting in a shop near Mt Snow waiting for me....Your shop wouldn't be ATOMICSKIMAN a.k.a. SKITRADER?

Bigsky...I am hoping that we get some good snow and I plan on demoing a bunch of 90-100s'...eh, 90-101's!!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2009)

mastergunnera8 said:


> ..Your shop wouldn't be ATOMICSKIMAN a.k.a. SKITRADER?
> !



You'll be treated VERY well by those guys


----------



## Sky (Nov 15, 2009)

drjeff said:


> All I know is I'm a big guy,  pushing 250lbs with my ski boots + gear on who skis hard on all types of terrain and have never had a problem with pre-releases with the Atomic bindings I've had.



I heard from a reputable source that Atomic Bindings are now "Salomon" products with "Atomic" graphics.  I wonder if Atomic decided they lost the publics' confidence due to the stories of pre-release and just opted out of the market?  Any Atomic reps in here?

Mastergunner (tanker?), you may be remembering the former Atomic bindings with the three positions....allowing about 1/4" of adjustment per click.  I had a pair of those and loved them.  Pretty sure that's all gone.

Enjoy the B5s and the rest of your quest for quiver perfection....a great deal of excitement to be had.

Egad!  When will this weather get cold?!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sky said:


> I heard from a reputable source that Atomic Bindings are now "Salomon" products with "Atomic" graphics.  I wonder if Atomic decided they lost the publics' confidence due to the stories of pre-release and just opted out of the market?  Any Atomic reps in here?



Some are.  Atomic still produces the NEOX series for there race skis, and the 4-tix if they have any of those around anymore.  The rest of the bindings are re-badged Salaomon's.  The two companies share a building out in Utah.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2009)

With your experience, style, and the locations you ski, you'll probably turn your quiver into a one ski quiver after trying the B5s. Great ski!


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 15, 2009)

Sky said:


> I heard from a reputable source that Atomic Bindings are now "Salomon" products with "Atomic" graphics.  I wonder if Atomic decided they lost the publics' confidence due to the stories of pre-release and just opted out of the market?  Any Atomic reps in here?
> 
> Mastergunner (tanker?), you may be remembering the former Atomic bindings with the three positions....allowing about 1/4" of adjustment per click.  I had a pair of those and loved them.  Pretty sure that's all gone.
> 
> ...



Atomic and Salomon are both owned by Amer Group...they are sharing production facilities/capacity, some technology/R&D, and distribution facilities in Utah.  Most sales and marketing functions are seperate but there is some sharing of customer service and other support services.


----------



## mastergunnera8 (Nov 15, 2009)

Mastergunner (tanker?), you may be remembering the former Atomic bindings with the three positions....allowing about 1/4" of adjustment per click.  I had a pair of those and loved them.  Pretty sure that's all gone.

"Tanker" - Yes, former...21 years...

 I believe that the bindings that are coming with the B5's are the neox 412...don't know if they allow for Fr to Rr adjustments...I would center them for now anyway until I figure out how they are going to ski...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 15, 2009)

mastergunnera8 said:


> I believe that the bindings that are coming with the B5's are the neox 412...don't know if they allow for Fr to Rr adjustments...I would center them for now anyway until I figure out how they are going to ski...



That would be the bindings.  They do not have the "movable" feature they used to have.  If you know how to mount them you can move the binding forward or back, but not easily like the movable style.


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2009)

I think my quiver of 3 "active" skis is about right for me.  All the rest are just stuff with good memories on them.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 16, 2009)

Metrons really are a 1 ski quiver....


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 16, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Metrons really are a 1 ski quiver....



no such thing as a one ski quiver...unless you're a one trick skier.


----------

